# Dark Side Migration - Windows 7



## unpopular (Aug 19, 2014)

So I have been using MacOS since the dawn of time and space, but have been increasingly interested in building a PC for Maya/mental ray, blender/cycles, After Effects and, eventually Nuke. What have your honest thoughts on Windows 7 been? I am opting for 7 over 8 just because the GUI is more familiar to me as a former XP user.

I am going to try to use Linux primarily, but I have my suspicions that won't work out unless I can find some way to bail on Adobe entirely.

Please no Mac verses PC garbage. While I primarily prefer mac, I use both and will continue to do so, so no point in that BS. Also, this will be a workstation, so it won't be used for web browsing. I'll just watch porno on the Mac.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 19, 2014)

I absolutely, positively detest the childish GUI of Windows 8.  I have it on my laptop and hate it.  With a lot of tweaking and third-party add-ons it can be made to look about 90% like Windows 7, but not 100%.  I feel that the core OS of 8 is slightly faster than 7, primarily at boot, so they did make some minor improvements there.  That said, my personal preference is 7 and that's all I order on computers for the office.


----------



## Designer (Aug 19, 2014)

Wifey bought a new laptop (they come with 8 these days) hated it, and promptly bought the 7 overlay for it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 19, 2014)

unpopular said:


> So I have been using MacOS since the dawn of time and space, but have been increasingly interested in building a PC for Maya/mental ray, blender/cycles, After Effects and, eventually Nuke. What have your honest thoughts on Windows 7 been? I am opting for 7 over 8 just because the GUI is more familiar to me as a former XP user.
> 
> I am going to try to use Linux primarily, but I have my suspicions that won't work out unless I can find some way to bail on Adobe entirely.
> 
> Please no Mac verses PC garbage. While I primarily prefer mac, I use both and will continue to do so, so no point in that BS. Also, this will be a workstation, so it won't be used for web browsing. I'll just watch porno on the Mac.



Well if you really like Linux you could run it, and load windows 7 in a virtual machine using VirtualBox - it won't be quite as fast as running it native but on a good machine it's pretty close.

Other than that you'll have to purchase a whole new wardrobe, all black of course, and practice up on being angsty and misunderstood.  It's not always easy being a Windows user you know.. lol


----------



## Derrel (Aug 19, 2014)

Windoze 8...the most badly-received, the most widely-panned, the most universally loathed new product launched by an industry giant since Ford Motor Company dropped the hot-new Ford Edsel on the public. No matter how great the TV advertisements are, no matter how pretty the fake office worker women in the print ads are, no matter how adorable the fake families in the Windoze 8 commercials are, the public just simply will not accept *chit on a stick* as being a valid corndog substitute.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 19, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Windoze 8...the most badly-received, the most widely-panned, the most universally loathed new product launched by an industry giant since Ford Motor Company dropped the hot-new Ford Edsel on the public. No matter how great the TV advertisements are, no matter how pretty the fake office worker women in the print ads are, no matter how adorable the fake families in the Windoze 8 commercials are, the public just simply will not accept *chit on a stick* as being a valid corndog substitute.


 
Derrel, I really don't think that's a fair comparison at all.  The Edsel had a steering wheel, just like every other car.  To suck as bad as Windows 8 they would have had to replace that with a game controller instead.  Then it would be a fair comparison.. 

rotfl


----------



## Derrel (Aug 19, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Windoze 8...the most badly-received, the most widely-panned, the most universally loathed new product launched by an industry giant since Ford Motor Company dropped the hot-new Ford Edsel on the public. No matter how great the TV advertisements are, no matter how pretty the fake office worker women in the print ads are, no matter how adorable the fake families in the Windoze 8 commercials are, the public just simply will not accept *chit on a stick* as being a valid corndog substitute.
> ...



Well, I agree...but it's just soooooo difficult to draw a parallel in the world of suck-dom...the Edsel and Win-doze 8 are both such epic successes in the world of suck-dom that, well...I just keep correlating them with one another.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 19, 2014)

All that being said, I have gotten used to W8, only because most of what I do looks like I'm doing it in W7.  Just click the desktop icon and whammo - back home.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 19, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Well, I agree...but it's just soooooo difficult to draw a parallel in the world of suck-dom...the Edsel and Win-doze 8 are both such epic successes in the world of suck-dom that, well...I just keep correlating them with one another.



Let's not forget "New Coke"


----------



## Derrel (Aug 19, 2014)

SCraig said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I agree...but it's just soooooo difficult to draw a parallel in the world of suck-dom...the Edsel and Win-doze 8 are both such epic successes in the world of suck-dom that, well...I just keep correlating them with one another.
> ...



Ohhhh...and Microsoft's answer to the Apple iPod....the frickin' Zune!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 19, 2014)

Derrel said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



True.. true.. it is hard to come up with a big list of things that hit that level of suckage.  Off the top of my head, the Apple Newton.. boy did that live up to it's namesake and hit the ground like a brick.  Crystal Pepsi springs to mind.. I think that was on the shelves for like 3 days, which I think was about 2 days longer than "New" Coke because boy did that stuff suck.

But ya, Windows 8 is pretty much at a level of suckage that few other can equal.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 20, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > So I have been using MacOS since the dawn of time and space, but have been increasingly interested in building a PC for Maya/mental ray, blender/cycles, After Effects and, eventually Nuke. What have your honest thoughts on Windows 7 been? I am opting for 7 over 8 just because the GUI is more familiar to me as a former XP user.
> ...



After Effects is really the only Adobe app I can't depart with just yet, and I just haven't found a really good production-ready and complete alternative for 2D animation that runs of Linux yet.

Like most things graphics-wise on Linux, there are alternatives out there, but they aren't "quite there" yet.

Then again, when I do *need* to use AE I could just switch to my Macbook Pro using a KVM switch, but at that point I am not sure there's much point and I'd be taking a pretty big performance given that my workstation will be a 12-core Xeon with a Quadro k4000. Pretty puny compared to my core duo, Geforce 9400 2009 MBP.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 20, 2014)

I forgot to mention though that there are some advantages to Linux as well, such as easily accessing render engines remotely using ssh so that I can render and return Maya jobs remotely from school.

Though, this is probably more of a pipe dream.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 20, 2014)

Lol, well a lot of things I love about linux but for now at least I'm stuck with windows.  If they ever do get wine working worth a tinkers damn though I'd probably switch over and never look back.


----------



## Rudipides (Aug 20, 2014)

I've been using Windows 8 since it was beta and I gotta say I love it.  I don't use the "metro" start screen much but that's ok since Its not required.  The only issue I had was learning where they put everything.  But that's not exactly a reason to say it sucks or doesn't work.  It didn't take long to learn my new way of finding things.   

I run After Effects CS5, Photoshop and LIghtroom Cloud and Sony Vegas on my Win8 laptop and it doesn't slow down.  No problems


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 20, 2014)

Rudipides said:


> I've been using Windows 8 since it was beta and I gotta say I love it. I don't use the "metro" start screen much but that's ok since Its not required. The only issue I had was learning where they put everything. But that's not exactly a reason to say it sucks or doesn't work. It didn't take long to learn my new way of finding things.
> 
> I run After Effects CS5, Photoshop and LIghtroom Cloud and Sony Vegas on my Win8 laptop and it doesn't slow down. No problems



Well opinions vary on such things of course, if I was running a tablet or something with a touch screen I might appreciate the interface better, as it is I run two large TV's as monitors (no touch screens) and using an OS that would more or less try to turn that into a cell phone interface is just not a great option.

There was no real reason to reorganize where things were or not provide a more standard interface for desktop use, and frankly that is a total fail on the designers part as far as I'm concerned. Tablets and portable devices are the wave of the future - but for sheer horsepower and in most business environments the good old desktop is going to be with us long after Windows 8 is dead and gone, and to more or less discount that when designing the interface - well it was just a really, really bad move IMHO.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 20, 2014)

So long as I can start my apps up I guess it does not matter much. I wonder how much general performance improvement there is between 7 and 8?

also, what about stability? Last windows I used was XP, which for the time was relatively stable, but probably not by today's standards. In terms of stability, how does modern windows stack up


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 20, 2014)

unpopular said:


> So long as I can start my apps up I guess it does not matter much. I wonder how much general performance improvement there is between 7 and 8?
> 
> also, what about stability? Last windows I used was XP, which for the time was relatively stable, but probably not by today's standards. In terms of stability, how does modern windows stack up



I can't speak for 8, took one look at it and that was enough for me - but 7 has been extremely stable on my system.


----------



## Overread (Aug 20, 2014)

8.1 has been very stable for me. Moving up from Vista and having XP before that I can honestly say that Win 8.1 has been the best yet. Hardly any problems and it generally works an utter treat. Really good OS.

The only problem was the interface that they messed up - and most of that was hiding the start button. They've slowly fixed a few things - it now auto boots into the windows page instead of the metro page (that was annoying) and if you really want you can go to the windows folder and the start menu folder is inside all intact with all the links. Heck there's a slew of programs out that there restore the windows button to its normal use. 

Honestly I approached win8.1 with a bit of fear but in its current form I'd say go for it.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 20, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Windoze 8...the most badly-received, the most widely-panned, the most universally loathed new product launched by an industry giant since Ford Motor Company dropped the hot-new Ford Edsel on the public. No matter how great the TV advertisements are, no matter how pretty the fake office worker women in the print ads are, no matter how adorable the fake families in the Windoze 8 commercials are, the public just simply will not accept *chit on a stick* as being a valid corndog substitute.



no way. Vista was much much worse than win8.
and Millennia?? pffftt


----------



## Overread (Aug 20, 2014)

If MS really wanted to they could have patched fixed the whole start-menu thing in a week and fixed 90% of complaints and had a really good OS launch


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 20, 2014)

I admit, that stupid app screen sucked.  Rarely see it anymore.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 20, 2014)

On the topic, I use Win 7 64 bit, I5, liquid cooled, totally quiet, on Samsung SSD with all data files on HD, runs fine, never quits, just keeps on running. 
Shut it off once or twice a month to move the machine but that seems to be it.


----------



## xzyragon (Aug 20, 2014)

8 can  be made to look like 7, is more stable, handles updates better, manages ram better, uses less resources, and boots faster.  Furthermore, you can replace that metro "screen" or whatever you call it as the start menu, which is how it should have been intended for desktops.

Biggest problem with 8?  It's a touch screen optimized platform.  Works great on my touchscreen laptop, but I'm not willing to shell out money to put it on my desktop that already has 7.  If I had the option to get a new computer with 7 or 8 right now, i'd go for 8, but if it was just an upgrade, i'd wait for 9 to come out.  9 should in theory be able to update without shutting down the computer, a major plus to those who leave their computer on or in standby 24/7.


----------



## tecboy (Aug 20, 2014)

I run Modo, Photoshop, and Illustrator most of the times, and I sometime run Maya and After Effects, these run pretty stable in windows 8.  You just need more rams and speed for these high-end applications.


----------



## limr (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't know if this helps or confuses things, but Windows 9 isn't that far away: Looking Ahead To Windows 9 | TechCrunch

My old laptop just sh** the bed a few weeks ago and I had to get a new machine. I refused to buy anything with Windows 8. Just wanted nothing to do with it. I had Vista on the old machine and honestly, I never really had many problems with it, but then again, I don't run a lot of resource-intensive programs. I don't like the increasing bloat of any of these systems, but as long as it lets me reset defaults and maintain a certain level of control over how it acts, then I guess I have to deal with it. I've always been a PC user, back when they were still actually called "personal computers" and required boot disks because there was no hard drive. Monochrome green-text monitor (so much better than the orange-text monitors!)

I'm not ready to go Linux totally, but I run Ubuntu on my netbook and I like it a lot.


----------



## tecboy (Aug 20, 2014)

I wonder if Windows 9 can plays your favorite DVD or Blu-Ray?


----------



## unpopular (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Because most of my say to day stuff will be on mac still, I am kind of thinking windows 8\9 if there are performance improvements. I can deal with GUI weirdness since 95% of the time I will be spending in a specific set of applications.


----------



## tecboy (Aug 20, 2014)

When I was in art school, Mac was used for photo editing and PC was used for video editing and animation.  I wonder which is better Mac or PC.


----------



## xzyragon (Aug 20, 2014)

unpopular said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. Because most of my say to day stuff will be on mac still, I am kind of thinking windows 8\9 if there are performance improvements. I can deal with GUI weirdness since 95% of the time I will be spending in a specific set of applications.



if you can wait, I'd hold out for windows 9.  If you need something right now, get something with windows 8 unless the same model of PC is available with windows 7 for cheaper.  Don't turn down better computers just because they have one OS or the other though.



tecboy said:


> When I was in art school, Mac was used for photo editing and PC was used for video editing and animation.  I wonder which is better Mac or PC.



Don't start that here.  It always ends up being a clusterf***, and is all based on opinion anyway.


----------



## limr (Aug 20, 2014)

xzyragon said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > When I was in art school, Mac was used for photo editing and PC was used for video editing and animation.  I wonder which is better Mac or PC.
> ...



+1000! :thumbup:


----------



## unpopular (Aug 20, 2014)

xzyragon said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > When I was in art school, Mac was used for photo editing and PC was used for video editing and animation.  I wonder which is better Mac or PC.
> ...



Yep, totally. That's not the point of this thread at all.

The reason I posted is because Vista left me a little confused, there were a lot of PC users switching back then and I wanted to get a feel for what Windows 7's reception was like. Sounds like it's been pretty positive. So really, this thread is more about Windows, and not about Mac.

I know what MacOS and hardware is. I have my opinions about it, both positive and negative. If you want to discuss this feel free to PM me, but don't drag this thread through that kind of fanboy mud. thanks.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 20, 2014)

I think the worst thing about PCs though are by far the gamers. This whole process of building a REAL workstation has been so difficult, mostly because there were all these gamers thinking that they could just throw a bunch of "high performance" gaming components into a cheap desktop with an 8mb L2 cache and call it a workstation.

I don't give two chits about Call of Doodie frames per second.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 20, 2014)

limr said:


> xzyragon said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...



Ok, so carry the one.. and.. um.. ahh crap.  Where's my calculator?

What is it with you people and this crazy obsession you have with math anyway?  Can't we just work on my self-esteem instead?  

Rotfl


----------



## tecboy (Aug 20, 2014)

unpopular said:


> I think the worst thing about PCs though are by far the gamers. This whole process of building a REAL workstation has been so difficult, mostly because there were all these gamers thinking that they could just throw a bunch of "high performance" gaming components into a cheap desktop with an 8mb L2 cache and call it a workstation.
> 
> I don't give two chits about Call of Doodie frames per second.



That is a whole point of the new windows version, to keep up with the gaming technology.  Windows need to keep up with latest Nvidia graphic card and intel processor.  Now we got playstation 4 and Xbox one.  Computer games are declining.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey so long as they keep up with Quadro while they're at it, whateves, I don't care what the gamers do. I just wish that they'd not pollute all of the internets with their endless yammering when I am looking for actual information.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 20, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, so carry the one.. and.. um..



Ok, enough with the Intel jokes! It's been like fifteen years!


----------



## limr (Aug 20, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > xzyragon said:
> ...



Dude, I'm an English teacher - what the hell do I know about math?


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Aug 20, 2014)

All I can say is welcome to the realm of those who do.   I have a mac for my simple fast things but I have a monster of a PC for my video editing and large (1 GB or larger) Photoshops.  I also game on the PC with some friends but that will be stopping soon seeing as school is starting up again.  

I work at my University and I put Ubuntu on all our surplus computers so when people buy them they can atleast have something until they get Windows installed.  I however run Windows 8 on my desktop for the sheer performance and speed it provides to certain programs. It may look ugly but inside it is a little more optimized to use a few of my games and programs.  I love Windows 7 though and have it on my desktop at work.  I went straight Linux for a while but liked my programs.  

I'm sure you'll find you will pick up Windows pretty fast and you'll like it.  You will miss the Mac but both have their benefits.  I like the Mac for class and work because I can't play my Battlefield on it...  Keeps me focused haha.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 20, 2014)

limr said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



+2000

And a conjugated verb.

Lol


----------



## tecboy (Aug 20, 2014)

unpopular said:


> Hey so long as they keep up with Quadro while they're at it, whateves, I don't care what the gamers do. I just wish that they'd not pollute all of the internets with their endless yammering when I am looking for actual information.



Don't worry, spend more money on dual quadro, four quadro or more.  Modify your workstation, and you have the best in the world.


----------



## limr (Aug 20, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> And a conjugated verb.
> 
> Lol



AM, IS, ARE!


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 21, 2014)

limr said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > And a conjugated verb.
> ...


Great, now I need a cold shower and will have to spend the rest of my day thinking about baseball.

Lol


----------



## cynicaster (Aug 21, 2014)

My work computer has Windows 7, and my home computer has up-to-date Windows 8.1.  So, I spend lots of time with both.  In its current form, Windows 8.1 is, for all intents and purposes, almost identical to Windows 7 in all ways that matter for the vast majority of users, except that it boots up quicker.  

Given a choice on a new PC, I'd go with W8.1 over W7 hands down, but that might be because I also have a Surface tablet, and am 100% comfortable with the "modern" interface.  For a touch screen device, the W8.1 "modern" interface is brilliant, IMO.  You have a bit more of a learning curve than you get with the "leading brand" but in return you get more flexibility, which is precisely what I was after when I discovered it.  

On the desktop, I'll grant the W8 bashers that the touch interface is going to be of little use to most people.  I'm just not sure why so much is made of this fact, though, when you can have the system boot right to the desktop and completely avoid the modern interface altogether.  On the other hand, if there is the odd modern app here or there that you like, the interface is there on the desktop or laptop, allowing you to run those apps if you so desire.  For example, there is a free "modern interface" version of OneNote available in the Windows store that I love using on my tablet, but I also use it from time to time for quick tasks on the desktop (which of course syncs seamlessly with the tablet).  It's not nearly as powerful as the desktop version of course, but the bread-and-butter functionality is there, and it's free.  There are a few other examples of apps that are arguably nicer to look at and easier to use in "modern app form" than they are in the old-school "browser based" form, such as YouTube and other media streaming type things.  Again, maybe small potatoes, but if you don't like the modern interface, you don't have to use it.  

And regarding the start menu thing, I've yet to see any good reason put forth why its omission is worthy of the ranting and raving you see on the internet.  Prior to getting W8, I had used the start menu for almost 20 years. It worked, I guess, but late in my XP days I started to find it clunky and antiquated, because I'd always find myself skimming down the list of programs trying to find something, and skimming right past the program I was looking for, multiple times before actually seeing it.  Along came W7 with that lovely search bar at the bottom of the start menu, which I immediately started to use exclusively, to save myself the cross-eyed agony of skimming a list of programs to find a specific one.  Here's the the thing: W8 does the exact same thing.  Just start typing on the start screen, and you search your programs for the one you want.  It pops up instantly, you click it and go, just like W7.  What's the problem then?

I just think there is too much "knee-jerk" hatred for W8 from people who took one glance at it and decided it sucks.  As things like this tend to go, the more somebody (like me) tries to downplay the supposed flaws, the more polarized the bashers get.  Unless their knowledge and understanding of the product in question is growing commensurately with their ire, it seems to me that their opinion should be called into question with respect to its value.  Yeah, it's fun to pile onto a big company like MS and call their products garbage, I get it.  But to do so without real experience and informed opinion is not very helpful to somebody who comes to a forum asking for honest advice.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Aug 21, 2014)

limr said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



The term is maths as in mathematics the study of numbers (plural).


----------



## tecboy (Aug 21, 2014)

Technically, a computer is a calculator.


----------



## Overread (Aug 21, 2014)

BananaRepublic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



Those who are not good at maths only study math - the study of only a number; rather than the study of maths where they have to learn many numbers. Although in practical terms this means that they can count up to and add up to 10 - some can take away - none can divide.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 21, 2014)

cynicaster said:


> I'm just not sure why so much is made of this fact, though, when you can have the system boot right to the desktop and completely avoid the modern interface altogether.



I've heard lengthy debates about why mac sucks due exclusively to that it lacks a start menu, this kind of made windows users out like a bunch of weenies (that and the ridiculous two button mouse argument).

If it's the start menu that is the only thing that is lacking from the windows 8 desktop, i think i can probably manage. If i were stuck with the touch screen gui though, that could be annoying.


----------



## Overread (Aug 21, 2014)

Remember a vast number of computer users are not really users. 

They memorize where icons and information are rather than upon what the icon is or what it represents. They've basically no understanding of the basic menu layout and design nor approach of a computer.

So when something moves - or the icon changes its looks they get really confused very fast. They've basically got to re-learn the whole computer user experience from the ground up (through their method of learning). 


A more advanced user will adapt more readily to minor or major changes, often venting frustration, but at the same time generally able to adept without too much outside input being needed (or if it is its only minor input needed). 

I've had no trouble adapting to life without the start-menu. I've found new ways or old ways to do things. Although I will say that hiding "shutdown" behind a right click was a silly move (because it was a button command that never had a right click for most users before).

As for the whole mouse issue - that's a valid concern! I mean how can you play a FPS and alt-fire your gun if you've got to hold down a key on the keyboard to do so to enable the other mouse button on your mouse (because then that's your use/grenade/jump finger missing!)


((my mouse has 2 normal buttons and 2 additional thumb buttons!)


----------



## Surgikill (Aug 21, 2014)

Windows 8 has a nice interface but driver compatibility is horrible at best. My mice won't work, my touch screen is horrible, and it never wakes from sleep correctly.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 21, 2014)

What is Windows upgrade model like? If I go with 7 and decide to upgrade to 9, will it cost more than if I upgraded from 8?


----------



## unpopular (Aug 21, 2014)

Overread said:


> As for the whole mouse issue - that's a valid concern! I mean how can you play a FPS and alt-fire your gun if you've got to hold down a key on the keyboard to do so to enable the other mouse button on your mouse (because then that's your use/grenade/jump finger missing!)



And I don't think there are any seven button mice for mac!


----------



## xzyragon (Aug 21, 2014)

Overread said:


> Remember a vast number of computer users are not really users.
> 
> They memorize where icons and information are rather than upon what the icon is or what it represents. They've basically no understanding of the basic menu layout and design nor approach of a computer.
> 
> ...



As an avid Windows, Ubuntu, and Mac user, each has their own benefits and pitfalls.  The lack of a right click button on the Mac OS irks me, but it's still an amazingly smooth operating system that's well laid out for the average user.  The different OS's can be boiled down to:

-Mac OS -> easy to use, user friendly, not a lot of freedom for an experienced user
-Windows -> fairly easy to use, fairly user friendly, a good amount of freedom for an experienced user
-Linux -> depending on the version, varies from moderately easy to use to very difficult to get used to, little support, but all the freedom in the world to empower or destroy your computer.

BUT, if I have to get a laptop again (that's not for work), it'll be a Mac.  They're robust, well built, good looking, and I love the touchpad and size.  My desktop will always be dual boot Windows / Ubuntu.  Normal use / photo editing on the Windows, app / program development on ubuntu because yes, I'd rather dual boot than install the various environments on a PC... The horror...



unpopular said:


> What is Windows upgrade model like? If I go with 7 and decide to upgrade to 9, will it cost more than if I upgraded from 8?



it's the same as a Mac OS.  You pay the $100 to $200 for the new OS, regardless of your previous OS.  The only caveat is that if you buy a computer within the 3-6 months before they release a new OS, they'll give you the new OS for free when it comes out.  Not sure if Mac does the same thing.  (It's to keep people buying computers and not be worried about their OS being outdated in a couple month)


----------



## unpopular (Aug 21, 2014)

One other super quick hardware question. Will dual processors perform as well as a single processor with the same number of cores?

i.e. will a single 2.7ghz 12-core with 30mb L2 perform similarly or better/worse than two 2.7ghz 6-core with 15mb each? 

(I know that I need to use Xeon for this configuration)


----------



## Surgikill (Aug 22, 2014)

I would assume similar however if you split up the processors you can also split up the heat. It audio takes longer to communicate. Is the twelve core a hyper thread processor?


----------



## unpopular (Aug 22, 2014)

This was more for my informational purposes and to get an idea of what to expect. The 12 core alone is my entire budget, minus the graphics card, so it's not really an option.

But yeah, it is hyperthreaded.

ARK | Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2697 v2 (30M Cache, 2.70 GHz)


----------



## unpopular (Aug 23, 2014)

Well. I bought a refurbished Dell T5610 with dual e5-2630v2 installed for about 800 less than I was planning with a custom build. Has less RAM at 8gb, will upgrade later (it uses Registered DDR 1866 so it's a bit pricey).

It comes with a k4000, that I will use for the Maya viewport and I bought a GTX780Ti for GPU render in Mentalray/Iray (I think I can do that otherwise I will just use the GeForce).

Hopefully I didn't make a big mistake. Spent around $2700 with an ultra wide monitor (rather have the real estate than color accuracy).


----------

